# My paranoid ear thread



## Engine3FF (May 20, 2010)

Ace is 5 months and five days old. His ears were glued for about ten days, they've been undone for maybe 2 weeks now and after the glue became undone his left ear stayed "teepeed"(I posted pics of this on a previous thread some of you may have seen).....Well, up until about four days ago he had one normal ear and one teepeed towards the center.

Now we have complete regression of the left ear, its floppy again and i haven't seen it up or really even moving directionally hardly at all even if you whistle or he's alerted by something. This has been the case for four days.

Is this a normal occurance? Like I said he's just over five months old and I think some of his adult teeth are still coming in. Would you glue/tape, or wait? I want to wait as I do not feel like wrestling with him to get something in place, but I'll do whatever the experts deem appropriate.

Also, prior to gluing at 4.5 months, both ears were up at 3.5 months. His breeder glued as a precaution just prior to me receiving him.

I know I'm probably just being paranoid(it's just an ear. haha.), but I don't want his left ear to be a dud!

Attached are pictures from today.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Jake is the same way....I am looking forward to hearing what everyone has to say...


----------



## Engine3FF (May 20, 2010)

Yes, your avatar looks a lot like my guy.

I am thinking about trying the breathright strip method that's stickied here in this forum. Unless I hear "wait" from a lot of people. How old is Jake?


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

he is 3.5 months...almost 4. I don't think Jake would leave the strips on....I'd have to knock him out to get them on...he's a terror at the moment. I guess PRE teething? I have tear mender glue on stand by....


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Personally, I would reglue. It won't hurt the one already up, and may strengthen the flopped one.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Keep us posted with an update after you reglue!!!


----------



## Engine3FF (May 20, 2010)

Renee(and all others interested),

Okay. I chose not to reglue them together and go with the less invasive and more natural looking Breathright strip method that I have seen on here(never done this before)

I used Clear Breathright Strips(Small/Medium size. I didnt look at the box and would recommend Large, and a generic thing of false eyelash glue from the makeup section of target.

What a pain in my ass. Ace didnt enjoy me messing wth his ears at all, initially. And I didn't hold the strips down against his ear with enough pressure to have the glue set properly. I also didnt put them "deep" enough towards the base the first go round. He had straight ears, but it was straight flap(wing, haha) not vertical at all. Very frustrating at first.

HOWEVER. After god knows how many strips and a half tube of glue, I think I got it right. He has three in now and I think it really gives him the support that he needs. While not 100% natural looking, I hope it helps. I am not very optimistic on these staying in long, but now that i have placement down, redoing them should take ~2 minutes. He HATED them at first, I had to calm him down and stop his head shaking and scratching for about ten minutes, now he seems oblivious.

Here's a picture of five minutes ago, compare to the before pics at the top of thread. I am actually impressed, and cautiously optimistic. It should also be noted the clear ones are not visible unless you get up close and look for them.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

looks GOOD!


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

how in the world did you get him to be still??? LOL


----------



## Engine3FF (May 20, 2010)

jakeandrenee said:


> how in the world did you get him to be still??? LOL


Well it took me like five attempts, haha. I had him lay down, rolled him on his side, and put a gentle but controlling weight on his head and kinda scratched his neck / pet him(he likes that) at the same time while i just held the pre-glued strip in place for about a minute, repeating "good boy" as he lay there.

Once I got the hang of it, it wasn't bad at all. Like I said, I dont forsee reapplying them taking more than 2 or 3 minutes.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

what if you used the glue to hold strips in place? I am speaking of the glue you used to do the teepee? Keep me posted on how long they stay in and success...


----------



## Engine3FF (May 20, 2010)

I'm sure whatever glue you use to glue the ears together would work, I just read that people also used eyelash glue. It worked well. They've been in all day today, he's about to go to bed. I'll check him when he goes to daycare tomorrow(I work 24hour shifts) and keep you posted. But as of right now, they seem to be holding up decently.


----------



## Engine3FF (May 20, 2010)

Ok so they only appear to last for me about 48 hours. But that's because I think my glue job was sub par. It's important to hold pressure for as longa possible to let the glue set. They fell out earlier(ear is still floppy, nosign of progres, but its only been a couple days). Just redid the ear, hopefully itll last a little longer. Looks good.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

try using other glue with strips....eyelash glue is very weak....


----------

